# I ate today



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

Eric I ate today. Not a big meal but I ate. I t stayed in too







I finally got in contact with the nut doctor and he said that with the physical illness and the stress and the drugs that they have me on currently thats why my bi polar is out of control. So he has prescribed atavan for me to take for need I feel the need. He knows my feeling on taking these drugs. So he says he has no worry on me getting hooked on them. If any thing I avoid these drugs like the plague and only take it when I have no choice and I know my self that i have been at this point this past week. Believe it or not My father in law was really well behaved today. I put him to work in the house. I have a bit more energy today even though it was like 30 celcius out today and no wind it was dead heat. I will be put to the test tomorrow I have to work. I am still waiting to hear from Mike. I could really do with his advice. The pain is still really bad and when the ibs spasms mix in its hell. Any way be happy I ate hopefully this will continue for me.DenisePs: Thanks guys for your prayer keep them up I need them.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Denise, that is good to hear.







Now up the road to recovery. Go slow and do what needs to be done. You will get there.I will check with Mike, he has been busy I know that. I will get his attension for you.Be nice to yourself.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Denise, How are you doing still eating? Things any better?------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

denise, hang in there! i feel for you...there were times when i considered a ginger ale and soda crackers a gourmet meal! keep it going!


----------



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

Eric I am back down at the bottom of the hill again. Hey I get it maybe I am allergic to food.







because thats what its starting to feel like. I recieved a message from Mike office from Ann again and she said I should be hearing from Mike in the next 24 hours. Its coming to the end of the month time for the dreaded woman thing again so my ovary is going full hilt. The good news is my mother in law is out of the hospital and they are going home on sunday. Bob has taken a decrease in his hours. He had just gotten them only two weeks ago and here he went and gave them up without telling me. He was worried about me. He was speaking to his mother and said how concerned he was about me being sick and felt that I wasn't telling how bad I was which I wasn't because I didn't want to worry him any way his mother went and told me what he had said. but know it takes some of the presures off me with him home a bit more. Any way I am back to gatorade and crackers. Talk to you later.Denise


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2001)

Hi Denise,Sent an email direct. Best RegardsMike


----------

